

Can we Ship? Firefox 4 hard blockers down to 8 - danboarder
http://canweshipyet.com/
Down to 8, from 18 yesterday. I expect Firefox 4 will be released soon. (after very usable betas for about a year now)
======
ck2
Not until <http://arewefastyet.com/>

Personally I cannot get used to the Firefox 4 interface, I will be with 3.6.x
for a long time.

The removal of the status bar was also a full-stop for me, though this plugin
is promising [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/firefox-4-ui-...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/firefox-4-ui-fixer/)

~~~
sigzero
I like the status bar as well. Also, it is annoying that you have to have
folder icons display on the bookmarks toolbars. I like to see all my bookmark
grouping but unless I make my FF super large, I cannot.

------
smackfu
Interesting that the text changes font after loading. What weird thing are
they using for that?

Edit: OK, just font-face. It's too bad it has to be such a jarring transition
when it loads though... Arial is nothing like Marker.

------
udp
It seems to have gone up to 10.

~~~
mooism2
And down to 8 again.

------
etaty
YES 0 today

~~~
danboarder
... and back up to 1 on March 6, very close! I'm running the nightlies and
find recent builds to be very stable.

~~~
danboarder
and now the status is YES, 0 hard blockers, 0 bugs... let's hope it's true :)

